# [Wet Thumb Forum]-65 gal. suggestions anyone?



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

sweet tank. is it 36x18x24?
can i get some specs?

thanks


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

its 48x16x20


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I liked how you put in those pebbles. What is all growing in there? I really like the look of red plants. Maybe some red plants would add some more excitement.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Id angle the driftwood base closer to the front, to give the wood a falling back look to try to further increase the look of depth in the tank.

Otherwise looks good.

Stay Safe....Specs in profile


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

ive got (left to right) cabomba, sunset hygro, 1 melon sword, alternanthea reinckii, sagitaria, giant hairgrass, 1 apontogeton crispus, anubias nana and anubias coffeefolia, and last but not least BGA and beard algea, lol.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

By the way, thanks for the advice with the wood Jared. I'll give it a try.


----------

